# Curved Molding or Trim...



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I had posted a thread a couple years back regarding this topic, but again was wondering if there's anyone out there with experience in curved molding... and how to make the stuff, as well as maybe different methods?? I'm looking at doing some curved molding hopefully after the summer and thought I would do my research now!  Any comments or advice would be appreciated! :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a procedure to make curved moulding, of any profile. If what you want is larger or longer than the solid stock you have, or it's too much to make it out of solid stock, this might work for you. I came up with this method many years ago out of necessity, with excellent results. The idea with this is you will be needing two (2) lengths of identical moulding "A" and "B", to make curved piece "C". Keep in mind this is a lamination method and the final moulding will have varied grain due to it being laminated from two different pieces of wood.

As you see in the drawings, "C" is cut to be glued up and installed along its left side. You can start with buying two identical pieces of moulding or make them. The drawings for this explanation are segmented into 1/8" sections, to facilitate the use of an 1/8" kerf cut. Most woods will bend well in 1/8" thickness. Each segment of "A" and "B" represent a "save" or "saw kerf".

The cross hatched segments represent a "saw kerf". So, after slicing on the TS the segments of both "A" and "B", you will save the segments "a" from "B", "b" from "A", "c" from "B", "d" from "A", etc, for the rest of the profile.

When you have the "saved" segments they will get glued up to form "C" moulding. They can be glued up and clamped all at once or a few at a time. It's imperative to align the moulding up so the profile will be consistent.

Taller curves can be created by just vertically stacking one or more profiles, provided you have made forms for the moulding to glue to. Segments that are covered by another segment can be pin nailed if necessary.
.




















 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is another way... I have a Foley Belsaw. :smile:


----------



## erader00 (Apr 10, 2011)

There is a quick and dirty method for curved molding. I don't remember what its called, but they sell rubber molding that looks like wood that you can bend. They have it with the same profile as a lot of the more popular profiles of molding. 

That might not be what you were needing but it works in some situations and is quick and easy. Hope it helps.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Here is another way... I have a Foley Belsaw. :smile:
> 
> YouTube - Woodmaster Curved Molding with Gary Striegler


I dont like this way. I layfull width boards on the table and cut them at the proper angle and join them together with finger joints. Then I will rough out the shape on the bandsaw. Next trim it to size on the shaper. After this, feed it thru the molder and you will have a raduis molding where the grain follows the curve all the way around the casing.


----------

